# Hi all! New Puppy and some questions!



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

We just brought our new havanese puppy home from the breeder on Sunday.  (short pause to allow me to both celebrate and yawn -- all at once! lol).

His name is Flynn and he's the best! He's been doing great so far, but as we begin to encounter some normal puppy issues, I thought I'd reach out to get input here (and I thank you in advance for your help!).

Flynn is a tad over 8 weeks (as an aside, i do know there is some disagreement as to whether breeders should allow puppies to be adopted prior to 10-12 weeks, but I did a ton of research and found that there appears to be a significant difference of opinion among the experts on this issue -- some say 8 weeks is best; some say 10-12 -- i found that both sides were well reasoned and in the end, decided that I was Ok, even slightly in favor, of doing it this way). I only mentioned this so that nobody thought I was being irresponsible or didn't do my homework on the breeder -- she was actually great and Flynn is such a great, well-socialized, healthy little dude! 

In any event, here are my questions:

1) teething/eating. Flynn is teething bigtime - he has about 2 teeth and you can see a bunch that are righhhhhthere about to break through. He was eating really well at first, but today seemed less interested. Perhaps this is b/c he is used to sharing his food with his littermates, and now he's getting the idea that he's the only dog, so he doesn't have to scarf. We are moistening the food for him, but he's on and off with eating it (lunch was great today; dinner he hardly touched). I'm presuming it's b/c you can see a bunch of teeth nearly coming through -- and I assume that, similar to human babies, teething hurts and they don't eat a ton during the time the teeth are about to break through. Am i offbase or is this a sensible theory? 

2) teething/nipping/biting: so have I mentioned that he's teething? lol! He bites on our toes, shoes, fingers, shirts, shorts, dresses, hair, etc.. Anything he can get his little gums/teeth on! We are doing alot of firm "no"s with simultaneous redirecting and saying "Flynn's toy!" as we give him his chewable toy. And we just saw the advice (I think from the Monks of Skete book?)that when they try to bite your person/fingers that you should yelp/ouch! and walk away/deny socialization for 30 seconds (followed by an important "ok, it's ok" session). We just started this last thing tonight though. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions on this important issue? 

3) Housetrainnig: we are following Dunbar's advice of having short term confinement when home (in the crate) and a long term ex-pen option (with wee wee pads, which God Love our breeder, he's already trained on). So far, so good. only 2 accidents so far (when he peed somewhere other than pad or outside) 

What do you do, though, when the weather is gross (particularly at night -- it pouring here tonight)... do you s*ck it up and take the pup outside at 2 a.m. in the rain, and just hope he goes? Or do you put him down in he expen and ask him to use the pads? I should note that this issue is exacerbated by his newfound tendency NOt to stay in our designated potty area (which he was doing great with until today).. but to instead run and play throughout the yard, as he makes me chase him down. At a minimum we need to figure out the harness we bought and then we'll leash him to try to get him to stay/potty in one place (we're all thumbs putting that thing on!). ANy other advice on how to get him not to run away from us (during potty time or any other?)

Thanks again for reading this -- if you are still reading, I'd give you a freeze dried liver as a treat if you were here (and a dog)... but since neither are true, I will just offer a huge virtual THANK YOU! 

Thanks!

Flynn's mom


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Flynn's Mom:

:welcome: Congrats on your new furbaby! It will be quite an adventure.

I can give advice about only a couple of your questions as we adopted Buffy at 9-10 months and Buster at 5 months. Actual teething was not an issue for us, but Buster was [and continues to be] a big chewer.

There are several chew products that you can find at Petsmart or other pet products store or on Amazon that are made for young puppies. Check out this website for some possibilities: http://www.petstages.com/dogs-menu.html There are other brands put there, too, of course.

Petstages makes a bone-shaped freezable cloth chew toy that helped Buster after he had two baby teeth removed. He enjoyed it afterward, too, when it was hot outside.

You can also make something similar out of a washcloth as you would for a teething baby, but you will need to make sure that Flynn doesn't rip it apart with those razor sharp teeth and ingest the shreds.

Your approach to nipping is on the right track. It will take time and effort to stop the puppy from nipping you, and I am sure that you will get more advice from those who are more experienced than I on this subject.

With regard to the outside potty issues, you do not want the puppy to run away from you because you could inadvertently start a puppy chasing game. Please figure out how to use the harness ASAP or find a simpler style such as a step-in Puppia type and keep Flynn on a leash.

So my advice as to how to keep the puppy from running away from you is to keep the puppy attached to you with a leash.

There are several reasons to do that among which is that you will also be able to check on whether and where Flynn has pooped; you can check on the consistency/quality of the poop; and you can get it cleaned up right away. You also do not want the puppy to get a taste for poop if you can help it. :brushteeth:

Inside the house, you will want to keep the puppy confined whenever the puppy is not likely to pee or poop - basically except when you have just come back inside from a successful potty break - and even then you will probably find that the dog may surprise you by peeing on the floor shortly after peeing outside.

Of course you will want to play, but you may want to join Flynn inside the ex-pen at first. One of the most common comments I have read is that people have given their pups too much freedom too soon.

Others can give you advice regarding pottying inside. Some use litter boxes, others use potty parks, and still others only take the puppies outside. It seems to be a personal and practical decision.

Please try the Search feature to check on older posts in the Puppy and Training forums as well as the General Discussion. You will find tons of useful information.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to you and Flynn!!!! As for going out in the rain it is important to get them use to going out in the rain but your pup is so young you should introduce him to light showers at first not a full on rain, now if you have a protected area then thats different. I have a girl who was three and not house trained (it is harder when they are older, I know for those with a puppy they must be thinking how could that be) and she hates wet grass and rain, I do have a dog door after months of struggling with the rain I can take her on leash or if it is pouring she will go on the stoop outside the door, oh well a compromise is at least something.

When dogs are teething they need chew things to massage the gums so look at the nylor (not sure of spelling) type bones if your dog chews off pieces throw away and buy new (only really strong chewers do this) they can be put in the fridge and given cold.

Sounds like your doing well. Pictures, we need pictures.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your new little one! Our family brought Digby (9 weeks old) home last Sunday, and we have encountered some of the same issues. We are using the same type of technique when it comes to the play biting of fingers and toes..."No" and then an appropriate toy for chewing.

As for house breaking, I felt guilty about having him in his x-pen all the time, and started bringing him into our living room, kitchen, dining room area (our house has that large all in one space) and he had several accidents (pee and poop) in the areas. I was getting frustrated, and then stumbled upon the free online version of Ian Dunbar's before/after publication when a forum member posted the link (Thanks!). I read the house training portion thoroughly and decided that I wasn't being mean by keeping him in his x-pen. I started this method this morning, and guess what...it is working!! We keep him in his x-pen, take him out each hour (the 3 minute rule is fantastic!!), and bring him inside to play for 15-20 minutes (or as long as he can last), then back to his x-pen. He hasn't used his potty pad at all, even though it is available for him to use in the x-pen. I did try to put him in the crate in the living room where he could see us, but he went ballistic (I should have started the daytime crate training on day one, but since the first night he stays in his crate all night without a peep). I am setting the kitchen timer to help stay on track with the one hour timeframe, as I got caught up doing things and lost track once.

Anyway, sorry for the long reply, but best of luck with your new baby!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm surprised you have a puppy that doesn't have all his baby teeth. I've had puppies that the baby teeth didn't come in until after 8 weeks but they were still nursing (actually mine nurse for a long time. I agree, he needs alot of allowable things to chew on, and there are a ton of choices, and it seems you are doing the right thing. I'm no help on bad weather potty training as mine refuse to go out and just use pee pads.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

pictures, please!!! No advice without pictures...

Just kidding.  

I did the high-pitched yelp with all my doggies over the years. It really does work well with the nipping.

The extend-a-leash is your friend. You have to be careful with the cord but it gives the puppy some freedom, especially if he is a 'shy' dog. I swear if there was a tree that Jack could duck behind to do his business, things would have been so much easier. 

Have treats with you when you go out. As soon as he is done, "treat! good boy! please don't eat your poop!"

ound:


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

*Thanks so much!*

Great advice from al!l!

First, I have no clue how to put Flynn's pic under my name (which I clearly need to change now!). I'm technologically challenged, but if I can figure it out, I'll post!

Second, Stacey -- we had the same "bring home puppy day"! Congrats!! Sounds llike we are in similar boats!! Best of luck!

Thanks again for all the advice!

We figured out the harness today (and honestly, i love my babysitter.. she took my 5 y.o. and Flynn to the local pet store, and they helped show her how to tighten the harness and put it on -- I was able to get it on, but it was huge and I could not figure out how to tighten it). He HATED it at first and in fact, at first he boycotted the act of peeing/pooping outside (instead he would dash for the pee pads when we opened the cratedoor before we could pick him up). But since after dinner tonight, he calmly accepts us putting the harness on, and then has been going outside when we ask him to every time!

Nipping -- we are doing the "Ouch/yelping" act for nips to he person (even the 5 y.o. has that down)... it seems be helping slowly.. I can see him sometimes really try to only lick and not nibble/chew on our toes, etc.

We have a ton of safe chew toys (and a few softer ones that are just for play with us, and we don't leave them). we use them for redirecting when he chews our clothes/shoes, and I think that will be a slow lesson, but he does respond positively each time. incidentally, most of his teeth are so close to coming in -- our vet said he's totally normal/healthy for his age, so I am not concerned. My daughter was slow to get her teeth too, so they are two peas in a gummy pod!

The one thing I"m not sure how to deal with his the eye/tear "gunk" -- he was all clear yesterday but by the time i got home from work tonight, had some dried gunk in the eye area -- can't really clean it w/o bothering his eyes. Any ideas?

We will give our first bath to him this weekend. Any tips? I know to use cotton in the ear and watch eyes/ears, etc . I think there is a link on here somewhere to a video of "how to" give the bath... I'll search but if anyone knows how to find it quickly, would appreciate any help!

thx again! so excited to be here!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good luck with the bath!
I could NEVER figure out the whole "cotton in the ears" thing as they would fall out, Tillie would shake them out the second they were in or I needed extra hands to hold her ears down! LOL I just clean as need be, trying to be somewhat careful of her ears, and use an "ear cleaner" after her bath. It is a special drying out ear cleaner that drys up any water that may have gotten in thier ears. just my 2 cents! 
and as far as the eye gunk ... we deal with it everyday and probably always will! better to just get your pup used to you clean his eyes every morning! it's easier to get out in the am before it turns to GLUE!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree on the ears. I tried cotton a couple of times, but it didn't stay in very well. Now I just hold his ear flaps down over his ears while I rinse his head. If I'm concerned that he got water in his ears, I use a drying solution, like Tammy does.

And yeah, Kodi gets "eye gunk" too. His face is black, so you can't see any staining, but it's still not good to leave there. Eye cleaning has just become part of regular grooming for us, like combing him out and brushing his teeth.


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> and as far as the eye gunk ... we deal with it everyday and probably always will! better to just get your pup used to you clean his eyes every morning! it's easier to get out in the am before it turns to GLUE!


Uh Oh! I think i might have a glue situation...

It went from NOTHING to GLUE in no time! Lesson learned, but I hope there's a way to get the GLUE gone!

any tips on dealing with that?

Thanks again!
PS. I hope I quoted properly -- I am a novice!

PPS. Are there instructions anywhere for adding a pic under my name?

Tx!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

did you say you were giving him a bath soon? if so, when bathing him, just use a wash cloth with a dab of your dog wash and get his muzzle wet and scrub a bit with the washcloth ... then when you are blow drying/combing out after use the flea comb or a face comb to comb out the hair near his eyes ... it should be MUCH easier this way.
IF you don't plan on giving him a bath soon try to wash just his muzzle/eye area like I suggested. It will soften the "glue" and help to clean the eye area.
Some reccomend putting a dab of corn starch in the corner of their eyes to absorb the moisture, but it never worked for us! Tillie's eyes still run and she still gunks them up, I just run a flea comb through them in a few directions each morning to get the gunk out... it's a learning process for sure!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't you hate those rain drenching days! I suck it up, get an umbrella and go outside. Have a towel by the door, dry up the outside coat and feet and they are good to go! It is only water, they will dry within 30 minutes.

Now that Dexter is older, he will decide he will go outside later if he doesn't like the weather! 

It sounds like you have a great head start on puppy care! 

Dexter was my chewer. The "Bitter Apple Spray" works great. If your pup is chewing on something, catch him in the act, just go over and spray the item while they is still puppy juice on the item. The pup will go back to see what you are doing and will smell the item again....and they do not go back! 

Welcome to a new life style!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Try using make up remover pads or paper towel with water to clean eye gunk. I use tearless puppy shampoo for face even now and Sasha is 6 yrs. Good luck. Oh and if it is not too hot in your area a towel warm from dryer right after bath makes them sleepy and cuddle bunnies. Linda


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Adding an Avatar*

To add an Avatar under your name:

Click on User CP [User Control Panel].

On the left-hand side under Your Control Panel, click on Edit your Avatar.

your current Avatar will be empty. Click on Use Custom Avatar.

You can either upload a photo from another website such as Picasa or Photobucket or upload from your computer.

The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 87.9 KB (whichever is smaller). If your photo is too large, it will not upload, but there is a simple and free solution.

There is a website which simplifies re-sizing your images. Go to http://www.shrinkpictures.com/ and follow the instructions on the main page. The default setting is 350 pixels, and that works for the Forum.

Be sure to save the re-sized image. Point to the re-sized image and right click your mouse. Select "Save Picture as" and be sure to re-name it so it does not write over your original picture on your computer. I usually rename it as "***** - resized."

If you are using a photo from your computer, select Option 2 and upload your re-sized photo. Save your changes. If it doesn't work, go to the Tech Support Area on the main page of the Forum and start a new thread. One of the Administrators should be able to help you further.

The User Control Panel is also where you can customize your signature. Besides your name, you can add a signature photo.

Oh, if you want to change your name, you may need to ask an Administrator to do that for you.

Good luck.


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

*Thanks! And wooohoo -- look at that! I have an avatar!*

Thanks so much for all the tips (including on how to add the pic!!)

We have a busy Flynn-filled weekend coming up! We're all having a blast!

I really appreciate your help in navigating this new experience!


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

*follow up q re nipping/biting*

So we've been doing the "yelping/ouch!" and walking away for 30 seconds when Flynn bites us.. and if he bites our clothes we say no and redirect w/a toy (and then praise him when he does a good job playing with said toy).

This works for a bit... but then after playing a bit, he gets would up and relentless about the nipping and the above stuff stops working.

What's the best method for dealing with this? Do we end the play session or put him in the expen with his toys, for a bit of a "time out" (not for punishment, but more of a "breather).

Any thoughts are again appreciated!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Time out [a short time as he's just a baby] is very useful for this. It is a continuation of the ignoring of the unwanted behavior. It's not a punishment, more of a neutral setting the pup in his ex-pen or crate followed by giving no attention to him for a short time.

You will probably want to resume with a potty break and then more gentle play and training. Most here would probably advise against games like tug of war at this point.

Flynn sure is a cutie! You are not as technologically-challenged as you claimed. :wink:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

almostdogowner said:


> We just brought our new havanese puppy home from the breeder on Sunday.  (short pause to allow me to both celebrate and yawn -- all at once! lol).
> 
> His name is Flynn and he's the best! He's been doing great so far, but as we begin to encounter some normal puppy issues, I thought I'd reach out to get input here (and I thank you in advance for your help!).
> 
> ...


 Hi, I know I'm a few days late and I haven't had the time to read what everyone else has written. I do have a suggestion on the potty training Get a extra x pin for your yard and put Flynn in it that way he won't run away. If you have a covered patio you could also put the x pin their with some outdoor fake grass. It is so much nicer to be out of the rain!


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say that the bath/warm water totally helped me get the eye goo off! yay! 

And now that we have the harness figured out, he's back to going outside and under a much more controlled setting (no more "chase the pup!") 

The two issues that are currently on the top of the "need to work on this alot" list are: 

(1) Munching on the pee pee pads: when in his expen sometimes we catching him playing with/chewing on his pee pee pad (when it's clean -- thank God he has not done this with a dirty one (yet... ugh.). But I"m afraid he's going to ingest/choke on one, and of course, not have a pee pee pad there when he needs one. He's great about going on them when he needs to (i.e., when we are out and he's in the expen or if we miss his cues to go outside). So I really cannot imaging taking them out. When we see it, we always quickly say "no biting" and redirect. But it's the times we aren't here that I'm concerned. 

Incidentally he's also chewing on the bed in his crate (i guess i can take that out, but he definitely loves his crate (yay!) and he's very cozy in it most of the time.

2) Nipping: The "Ouch/yelping/ignoring" thing does not seem to do much for this little guy. He just follows us and chews on the bottom of our pants, or better yet -- he realizes that our backs are turned so he can go try to munch on the kitchen table chair legs (sneaky opportunist! lol!). The kitchen is his "free zone" after he's gone potty and has earned some play time. We keep trying, consistently, but it does not seem to be the fix for our guy. Any other ideas? And how long does it take for this to get better? I hope it's a puppy/teething thing! 

Thanks again everyone!



he's 

and


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As far as the pee pads are concerned... this is an occupational hazard with Havs. He may NEVER outgrow paper chewing. So if you want an indoor potty option (which I highly support!) You might need to transition to either a frame-type pee pad holder (some, like the UgoDog even have a grate over the pad so the puppy can't possibly get at the pad!) or a grass mat system like the Potty Patch (problem is that it's hard to get the smell out of the fake grass over time) or a litter box with either dog litter or wood pellets.

As far as chewing on his bedding... that's probably teething related. You may want to give him some old, raggy towels for bedding until he stops, so he doesn't ruin his nice crate pads. 

As far as nipping at people, if the yelping and "Ouch!!!"/ignore approach isn't working, it's time for some short time-outs in his pen or crate so that he makes the association that the fun stops as soon as the nipping starts. Also, be consistent whether it's flesh or clothes he gets, even if it doesn't hurt when he gets clothes. He has to learn that both are unacceptable.

As far as chewing on inanimate objects is concerned, try bitter apple spray (available at the pet store) to keep him from chewing. This works for lots of puppies, but some (Kodi was one) totally ignore it. With him, we found that REALLY STRONG hot sauce worked wonders. He tasted it ONCE, and NEVER got near anything with a tiny dab on it from then on.:biggrin1:

As far as how long it lasts, you are going to have to go through teething twice. For most of us, our puppies already have all their puppy teeth when we get them. But if not, you have teething when the puppy teeth come in, then again when they fall out and the adult teeth come in. (around 5-6 months if I remember correctly) 

The AMOUNT of chewing goes down a lot after that, because there is no physical discomfort in their mouths making them want to chew after that. However, lots of puppies (like Kodi:biggrin1 do continue to be chewers for a lot longer. It DOES start to fade as they get older. Kodi stopped eating all our throw pillows and his own bedding around 1 year. He still, however, will totally destroy any stuffed toy given to him in no time. 

The nipping of PEOPLE should be fairly short lived if you are consistent about the way you handle it. He will learn very quickly that nipping people (including their clothes) is just not tolerated. That's completely different behavior than all the other chewing behavior. That is "normal" puppy play that he needs to learn is inappropriate with use softer-skinned humans.


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the Ugodog tip! I may get that (though I"m concerned he may not go potty on the grate thingie). I may try something w/o a grate, though there's def. a risk that he still tries to chew that. 

SO, today was a weird day. Flynn was wayyyy nippier and harder to control. It was obvious from the minute he woke up -- i just knew . I had a hard time getting his harness on this morning. And he wanted only to race around the yard, finding/eating each leaf on the ground (thank goodness it's not fall!) I kept him on his leash -- I thought may be he just needed to get some energy out, so I ran with him, and just kept repeating "off" every time he picked up a leaf (he has been doing well with that command when working with treats, but not yet in the excitement of the moment). The sitter reported similar extra nippy behavior during the day. 

After work tonight I had to do a ton of the yelping/ouch and it's clear that doesn't do anything with Flynn.... he just thinks I'm playing more. So I did alot of leaving his ex pen (I played w/him in there, as suggested here). I'd come back after 2 min, ask him to sit/stay with a treat and get in only when he was calm. 

Once I was able to get in without a nipfest, I spent a fair amount of time working on sit and stay and he really calmed with that. I genuinely believe he's a good learner and trainable, but part of me is a tad concerned maybe he's really settling into his personality with the passing days/weeks and he's much more high energy than he seemed just 2 days ago. 

We are getting a trainer soon (working to find a date -- possibly this weekend). I just want to be sure this is all normal and that I'm not totally messing up in the meantime! I guess he is a puppy, though, and this is what they do until we teach them how to behave! 

Thanks again!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a Ugodog and I'm glad I do. Brody is crazy nuts for paper, so the grate is a godsend since he doesn't realize the paper/pee pads are even there - although I do have to change them with him crated or he'd be tearing it out of my hands. He had no issues with standing on the grate to go. He picked up pooping there fairly quickly, but the pee was hit and miss for a while (and now he's pretty good with only the occasional accident).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

almostdogowner said:


> Thanks for the Ugodog tip! I may get that (though I"m concerned he may not go potty on the grate thingie). I may try something w/o a grate, though there's def. a risk that he still tries to chew that.
> 
> SO, today was a weird day. Flynn was wayyyy nippier and harder to control. It was obvious from the minute he woke up -- i just knew . I had a hard time getting his harness on this morning. And he wanted only to race around the yard, finding/eating each leaf on the ground (thank goodness it's not fall!) I kept him on his leash -- I thought may be he just needed to get some energy out, so I ran with him, and just kept repeating "off" every time he picked up a leaf (he has been doing well with that command when working with treats, but not yet in the excitement of the moment). The sitter reported similar extra nippy behavior during the day.
> 
> ...


Some Havanese puppies ARE more high-energy than others, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they won't grow into a calmer dog. Almost all of them calm down a great deal as they mature. Kodi was not the least bit nippy, but he was a VERY "busy" puppy. It was challenging to channel his energy in a positive direction! By the time he was a year old, he was a lot better, though there was still room for improvement. Now at 2, he's great... playful, but willing to just relax and sleep while I need to work.

There was another person who got a puppy around the same time I got Kodi, though I haven't seen her on the forum in a while. Her dog's name is Mojo. (I realize we have another Mojo on the forum too) But THIS Mojo was a TERRIBLE wild, nippy/bitey baby. He drove them crazy the first few months. Then he settled down, and as an adult, he's a TOTAL lap-love dog.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Hello. 
I had a fair share of nippiness. No, yelping, ouch... they don't work. Denying attn is not a big deal to Roshi, he'll just go off and play with his own toys. Best way is just put my little Roshi in time out. When he was at 2-3 mths, I just picked him up and put him into his pen. However, he also learned to spite me and pee in there as well. Once he got a little bit older (4 mth+), he doesn't nip very hard, but still some mouthing, especially when too excited... I put him into my small powder room where there is nothing for him to play with. Then he knows... oh. Teeth on skin = locked inside empty small space with nothing but a toilet! After 3 days and many "bathroom trips"... he got it. He's teething right now with his adult teeth... haven't nipped on me once. Only times were when he accidently got my hand while I was holding his chew bone and I was watching tv.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The ouch thing has to be in a voice that lets the puppy know you disaprove. I just would say "HEY" with Rosie and still do. But the voice is louder and she knows that I am displeased with her. Doesn't take them long to figure out why. 

By the way the game is "catch me if you can". Rosie played it every morning for weeks until one morning I was in a hurry for work and couldn't catch her and hollered STOP. She immediately stopped and that has been the word for getting her to stop when doing the RLH also. She still likes to play the catch me if you can game with the grandkids and we love to watch.


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!*

We have def. tried every type of OUCH in the book. We even yelped it loudly the same way a littermate would -- def. noticeable from our normal tones. He just thinks we are playing and gets more revved up.

The trainer we've been using has encouraged me to let him bite on me (similar to Ian Dunbar's advise on teaching a soft mouth) in a "getting to know me" and "teething" kind of way.. when it get too hard (or pinchy), I let him know by briefly stopping the play.

He's been doing really well though! We've leashed him for going potty and when he's all done (and if we have time), I let him run around the yard (and actually use the time to practice the "come" command we are working on (do they REALLY eventually come when you don't have treats?!).

HE's actually cut back on the eating of the pee pee pads, so I"m relieved at at that... for better or for worse, we will need them for when school starts in a few weeks. We have a walker coming mid day, but one of the periods of time on either "side" of the walker visit will be too long for him to hold it.

I can post this in it's own post, but what are good treats to use? We've been using freeze dried liver and he does like it... it's a bit pricey and I wonder if we can't find something even more enticing. he does like cheese, but for training, it seems like a lot of cheese, even w/small pieces. And the dairy is kind of a pain (the freeze dried stuff can sit out and we keep bags all around). Does it matter if you use diff. treats now and then, or is it better to keep them all the same all the time?

Thanks again... i can't believe how incredible willing to help people are!!! It's amazing and I look forward to the day when I have enough experience to chime in to help others!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it is GOOD to vary the treats! keep 'em interested cause they never know what they're gonna get!!  use the GOOD stuff, the cheese, peices of chicken, ground hamburger, etc for special one on one training, or working on recall ... they call them "high value" treats because the dog really values them! 
mix it up as much as you want!


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi There! Welcome and congratulations on your new puppy!

To add a picture under your name: Go to the top of the page and click on "User CP".
Then on the left side of the page scroll down to "edit signature". There you can add a signature that will always appear after your post and on the same page it will show you an option for adding a picture under your signature. Hope that helps.
From what I can tell, your puppy looks a lot like me Sofie! She has an eye gunk issue too. Sometimes I find that it's easier to remove when the glue stuff dries up. Cleaning the eyes is kind of touch and go for us. Sometimes she lets me, sometimes she doesn't. I'd love to hear from other people about how they deal with this issue as well. 
As far as eating goes...I uderstand that most Havanese are just kind of picky eaters. I first had food out all day and she just nibbled at it whenever she wanted and eventually would finish. Now we do three meals a day and put it away after 20 minutes and she has become much more consistent.
Hope all of this helps. Looking forward to hearing more about Flynn!!


----------

